# Nesting Box Sizes



## rritter90 (May 9, 2018)

My main question is what size nest box do I need to build for my Californian's? I have three does, and they are big girls, well over 10 pounds. 

I got the does from a guy in Oct 2017. He said he never used nest boxes because they wouldn't use them or would throw them around in the cages. I took his word for it but I've only had one successful litter make it to butchering size. The kits seem to wander off, get cold and die. It's heartbreaking and frustrating. 

So I want to make my own but keep seeing conflicting sizes... I feel like if I put hooks on the backs or maybe even temporarily screw the boxes to the side of the hutch they'd just get used to them and not try to toss them around. 

I've never seen this behavior from them, but I give them apple wood logs to chew on and other toys to keep their minds occupied... I don't think the previous owner did that.


----------



## mystang89 (May 9, 2018)

Mine are w 10" x L 16". Gives the Mom room to jump in but not squish kits but not too much room where the fur won't cover.


----------



## BoboFarm (May 9, 2018)

I just purchased the standard sized nest boxes from KW Cages that are 20" L x 11" W x 10" H. They're labelled for New Zealands and Californians.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (May 9, 2018)

Made our own out of wood and wired the bottom so that it is heavy enough that they don't throw it around. As to dimensions, just be sure can be removed through the cage door. 

We have a drop nesting box now. I like it much better.


----------

